# FS/FF: Panda cories, Moscow Guppy Trio, Molly, and FREE Elite 10g rimless tank/lid



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

5 x full grown panda cory all fat healthy and over 1"
3 x Moscow blue guppy. 2M and 1F. The female is pregnant.
1 x Orange molly.

All above for $25

FREE: Elite 10 gallon Rimless tank (mint condition comes with some gravel and background as picture shown), and a Elite Canopy (not the one in pic but this one: Rimless 20 gallon aquarium) Comes with light but it does not work properly. Sometime works sometime not. Probably the adapter cuz the bulb just replaced awhile ago.

you get the freebies with only the purchase of fish. dont have time to deal one or another separately, prefer all go together. so take all or take none.


----------



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

pm sent~~~


----------



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

sales pending.
will contact by order if it falls. 

thx for all the pm and interests.


----------



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

for the ppl wanted them, fish and tank got picked up already.


----------

